# 3 white hots in CVA Wolf???



## gapierce (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone shoot 3?  I'm sighted in with 2 but would like to try 3...not sure if safe for barrel.


----------



## Roadking65 (Nov 21, 2016)

IMO I would not. More pressure will throw your aim off. While the owners manual might say 150gr max, 100gr, (2 pellets 50gr. ea I assume),will drive any bullet clean thru a deer. 
What is your end result you are wanting? Are you looking for extreme lang range like more than 150-200 yds?


----------

